# Jessum Mortise Mill - Low cost alternative to Festool Domino



## Mcluma

Has anybody used this little Gem

http://www.jessemdirect.com/Pocket_Mort ... =233475304


----------



## themackay

Well that looks like an intesting little jig,so simple and only $69 I think I want one


----------



## RogerBoyle

I really don't get the connection 
Can somebody educate me what am I missing
As far as i can tell It is no different from using a router only a bit quieter but slower


----------



## Mcluma

I think when looking at the jig

its simple - safe - quick - less balancing of the router to do

and becasue you use a drill - no need for a router
as it is a drill bit, you can go much deeper

I like it, as its simple to use, and not much investment is needed, especially if you only make a few loose tennons a year


----------



## marcros

if you do more than a few, do jigs like this not cause issues with drill bearings? I cant watch the video at work, but i imagine that there is a reasonable side loading on the drill bit?


----------



## themackay

There would not be much material left in the slot so dont think this would be an issue with drill bearings also the drill bit looks a bit like a milling cutter as far as I can see.


----------



## RogerBoyle

Mcluma":36p294wd said:


> I think when looking at the jig
> 
> its simple - safe - quick - less balancing of the router to do
> 
> and becasue you use a drill - no need for a router
> as it is a drill bit, you can go much deeper
> 
> I like it, as its simple to use, and not much investment is needed, especially if you only make a few loose tennons a year



In your circumstances I can see why it would appeal 

for anything more than that though In my opinion its a complete waste of time 
Its Not that fast , I can guarantee the mortice left will be a bit rough and Cordless drills will not stand up to that sort of use for to long as they are not designed for it.

But each to their own
:mrgreen: 

Roger


----------



## JakeS

Mcluma":1td6xf94 said:


> not much investment is needed, especially if you only make a few loose tennons a year



I wonder - if you only make a few loose tenons a year - how it compares to BeadLock. With BeadLock you need special tenon stock, but the jig itself seems to be cheaper and it uses a drill the 'right' way.

(The tenon stock looks like it should be easily made by router with an appropriate cutter, anyway.)


----------



## No skills

Looks like you lever on the drill bit itself rather than push the bit back and forth with the drill, cant see any excess wear issues with that.


----------



## barkwindjammer

Shipping to USA or Canada only


----------



## Graham Orm

No skills":192mt2xu said:


> Looks like you lever on the drill bit itself rather than push the bit back and forth with the drill, cant see any excess wear issues with that.



Agreed. The bearing at the end of the lever will take the side load, the drill is merely a passenger and provides the rotation. I like it. I think it would have it's place. I won't be buying one, but nicely made and will be of use somewhere. 

One other thought, it's obviously demmo'd with a cordless to show how little effort is required. I bet it would be much better with a mains drill.


----------



## Eric The Viking

I think it's a special drill bit too - more of a mill for wood, i.e. intended to cut sideways. Most of the shaft isn't fluted (I think). The lever does indeed provide the sideways force, but it looks to be well engineered so shouldn't develop much play in use. That would be the only downside I can see - might the mech wear out quickly - as heavy use is really the whole point of having one.

If there is a Jessem importer here and the markup isn't too horrible, it would be very tempting. The crucial question is if the mortices as-cut take a standard domino. The effort of repositioning for thickness (two passes) or making your own non-standard size dominoes (OK, but one extra thing to do) would be a downer.

Anyone know if it's obtainable here? I have a small amount of Christmas money left 

E.


----------



## carlb40

You could try the awfully nice chaps at Rutlands :lol: 

They are the UK/euro importers 
http://www.jessem.com/UK__EUROPE.html


----------



## Eric The Viking

It's depressing. I searched for an UK importer on the web. Nothing. 

Then I looked at the Jessem US site, only to be directed to...

... Rutlands. :-(

So I guess that's that then. 

Sigh.


----------



## Sheffield Tony

Is is that much better than a dowelling jig ? The drill does not look terribly special to me, in fact it _very_ closely resembles the pilot drill that I have in a set of holesaws.


----------



## Brian Jackson

I will stick with my Domino.


----------



## Modernist

It looks OK to me. Clearly not competition for a Domino but well designed and made and effective for occasional use. There is no excess load on the drill and I agree a mains drill would be better. Presumably they will sell you the dominos but there again so do Festool.


----------



## clivethecarpenter

Hello, 
I really like this little jig and for £80.00 it looks like a puka cost effective option to the domino
Going to see if i can get a few imported to the uk if anyone interested


----------



## beech1948

Jessem have an EU company based in Derbyshire.

If you go to their site then you are directed back to the Can/US web site and remain unable to register and buy.

I just sent this message...will show you the reply if I get one.
>>>>>>>>
Hi,

I just followed the links to Jessem EU expecting to be able to make a purchase.

The Jessem EU site simply redirects me to the Jessem Canada/US site which will not accept the UK as a legitimate sales delivery country.

Jessem needs to urgently add other countries to its web site or stay forever unable to accept UK or EU business. Its a very strange way to conduct "modern" business by having a UK based company direct me to a Can/US web site which prevents me buying.

Can we get this sorted quickly as I know I'm not the only interested party.

see jessum-mortise-mill-low-cost-alternative-to-festool-domino-t67966.html 

If your rationale is that you only sell to "retail" outlets and not direct to the general public then that rationale is flawed and very much different than your Can/US policy. I would be very irritated by such a policy as it leads to RIP OFF Britain pricing and poor customer relations. 

regards
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Al


----------



## Flynnwood

beech1948":2n5pgkir said:


> Jessem have an EU company based in Derbyshire.
> 
> If you go to their site then you are directed back to the Can/US web site and remain unable to register and buy.
> 
> I just sent this message...will show you the reply if I get one.
> >>>>>>>>
> Hi,
> 
> I just followed the links to Jessem EU expecting to be able to make a purchase.
> 
> The Jessem EU site simply redirects me to the Jessem Canada/US site which will not accept the UK as a legitimate sales delivery country.
> 
> Jessem needs to urgently add other countries to its web site or stay forever unable to accept UK or EU business. Its a very strange way to conduct "modern" business by having a UK based company direct me to a Can/US web site which prevents me buying.
> 
> Can we get this sorted quickly as I know I'm not the only interested party.
> 
> see jessum-mortise-mill-low-cost-alternative-to-festool-domino-t67966.html
> 
> If your rationale is that you only sell to "retail" outlets and not direct to the general public then that rationale is flawed and very much different than your Can/US policy. I would be very irritated by such a policy as it leads to RIP OFF Britain pricing and poor customer relations.
> 
> regards
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Al



I emailed them a question over a month ago enquiring about distribution of the 08200 into European countries.

I did not receive a reply.

:roll:


----------



## Eric The Viking

I don't know for certain, but I fear Rutlands have exclusive distributorship in the UK.

Hence my earlier comment.


----------



## clivethecarpenter

Rutlands dont have sole dealership in France though ................. :wink:


----------



## barkwindjammer

Just had an Email from Laura Smith of JessEm toolworks, they dont think Rutlands will be taking stock of these, however they are looking at another UK distributor-and no time line has been established as yet

thank you for your assistance Laura


----------



## woodiedonald

Went for a peek at the fancy jig and got a bit (15 mins) sidetracked looking at the router lifts =P~ one of these and an incra fence, =P~ =P~ =P~ 

Honestly a fancy dowel jig (drill holder) and some dowel pins aint so bad really.


----------



## Eric The Viking

The basic morticing mill looks like you can remove the fence from the bottom so as to be able to make slots in the faces of boards, for example for hidden shelf supports. The videos don't show it being used this way though.

Donald, when you looked at it, did you notice whether or not the fence was removable?

E.


----------



## Peter Sefton

Have you seen the Mortise Pal
http://www.woodworkersworkshop.co.uk/Pa ... sePal.html
Very well engineered not sure if the prices are up to date.


----------



## lcurrent

There is a new mortise jig in USA I can't find a video yet but it does Mortises or Dowels without changing any settings


----------

